

Ask HN: USB Over IP – Odroid vs. Raspberry Pi? - hoers

Hi HNers,
We&#x27;re trying to build a USB over IP setup for a laser controller (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.pangolin.com&#x2F;flashback&#x2F;flashback3.htm)<p>We would like to use Odroid for it&#x27;s better hardware, but documentation for USB over IP on it is pretty slim - does anyone have experience setting USB over IP up on one?<p>And Software-wise: USBIP vs Virtualhere?
======
Al__Dante
[http://pietrushnic.github.io/blog/2014/08/18/linux-rpi-
and-u...](http://pietrushnic.github.io/blog/2014/08/18/linux-rpi-and-usb-over-
ip/)

Describes how to setup usbip on the Raspberry Pi.

